# Mailbox Konfiguration Dovecot 2.1.7 & ISPConfig 3.0.5.3



## jo01 (10. Dez. 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem das Outlook andere Ordner erstellt wie z.B. 
Entw&APw-rfe und Gel&APY-schte Elemente.
Da aber die dovecot Konfigurationen unter /etc/dovecot/conf.d/ nicht gelesen werden weis ich jetzt leider nicht wie und wo ich die special_use Definitionen auf richtiger Weise in die dovecot.conf eintrage.
Kann mir da jemand helfen bitte?
lg jo


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2013)

Die Dovecot Konfigurationsdatei ist /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf.


----------



## jo01 (10. Dez. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Die Dovecot Konfigurationsdatei ist /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf.


Ja das habe ich schon gefunden.
Aber einfach so einfügen funktioniert nicht:
namespace inbox {
  mailbox "Entw&APw-rfe" {
    auto = no
    special_use = \Drafts
  }
}

Dann habe ich kein Zugriff mehr auf die Postfächer.
... :-(


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2013)

Fehlermeldungen im mail.log?


----------



## jo01 (10. Dez. 2013)

Dec 10 11:56:01 mailserver dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<user@userdomain.tld>, method=PLAIN, rip=10.1.0.124, lip=10.1.1.151, mpid=27744, TLS, session=<7O5G9Svt6QAKAQB8>
Dec 10 11:56:01 mailserver dovecot: imap(user@userdomain.tld): Error: user user@userdomain.tld: Initialization failed: namespace configuration error: inbox=yes namespace missing
Dec 10 11:56:01 mailserver dovecot: imap(user@userdomain.tld): Error: Invalid user settings. Refer to server log for more information.

Dec 10 11:56:01 mailserver dovecot: lda(user@userdomain.tld): Error: user user@userdomain.tld: Initialization failed: namespace configuration error: inbox=yes namespace missing
Dec 10 11:56:01 mailserver dovecot: lda(user@userdomain.tld): Fatal: Invalid user settings. Refer to server log for more information.
Dec 10 11:56:01 mailserver postfix/pipe[27529]: 91D5822753: to=<user@userdomain.tld>, relay=dovecot, delay=0.06, delays=0.01/0/0/0.05, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure)


----------



## jo01 (10. Dez. 2013)

uups bin ich blöd.
Ich könnte auch erst mal die Fehlermeldung wörtlich nehmen.
Das teste ich jetzt erst mal.


----------



## jo01 (10. Dez. 2013)

ich gebe es auf.
Finde keine Einstellung um Outlook die Standardordner zuzuweisen.
(Sent, Trash ...)
Das habe ich versucht ohne Erfolg:

namespace inbox {
inbox = yes
  list = yes
  location = 
  mailbox Drafts {
    auto = no
    special_use = \Drafts
  }
  mailbox Spam {
    auto = no
    special_use = \Junk
  }
  mailbox Junk {
    auto = no
    special_use = \Junk
  }
  mailbox Junk-E-Mail {
    auto = no
    special_use = \Junk
  }
  mailbox Trash {
    auto = no
    special_use = \Trash
  }
  mailbox "Gel&APY-schte Elemente" {
    auto = no
    special_use = \Trash
  }
  mailbox Sent {
    auto = subscribe # autocreate and autosubscribe the Sent mailbox
    special_use = \Sent
  }
  mailbox "Sent Messages" {
    auto = no
    special_use = \Sent
  }
  mailbox "Gesendete Elemente" {
    auto = no
    special_use = \Sent
  }
  prefix = 
  separator = /
  subscriptions = yes

}

Die Ordner .Gel&APY-schte Elemente, .Gesendete Elemente usw. werden weiterhin im Maildir angelegt.

Habe jetzt keine Idee mehr.
Weis jemand Rat?
lg jo


----------



## jo01 (11. Dez. 2013)

*Bitte um Hilfe*

Meine aktuelle dovecot.conf die so noch immer nicht mit Outlook funktioniert:

listen = *,[::]
protocols = imap pop3
auth_mechanisms = plain login
disable_plaintext_auth = no
log_timestamp = "%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S "
mail_privileged_group = vmail
imap_capability = +XLIST
ssl_cert = </etc/ssl/certs/name.crt
ssl_key = </etc/ssl/private/name.key
ssl_ca = </etc/ssl/certs/cacert.pem
passdb {
  args = /etc/dovecot/dovecot-sql.conf
  driver = sql
}
userdb {
  args = /etc/dovecot/dovecot-sql.conf
  driver = sql
}
mail_plugins = $mail_plugins mailbox_alias

plugin {
  quota = dict:user::file:/data/vmail/%d/%n/.quotausage
  sieve=/data/vmail/%d/%n/.sieve
  mailbox_alias_old = Sent
  mailbox_alias_new = Sent Messages
  mailbox_alias_old2 = Sent
  mailbox_alias_new2 = Sent Items
  mailbox_alias_old3 = Sent
  mailbox_alias_new3 = Gesendete Elemente
}

# Usually you want the Sent mailbox to be autocreated and advertised as SPECIAL-USE \Sent:
namespace inbox {
inbox = yes
list = yes
        mailbox name {
                special_use = \Drafts \Junk \Sent \Trash \Archive
        }
        mailbox Drafts {
                special_use = \Drafts
                auto=no
        }
        mailbox Junk {
                special_use = \Junk
                auto=no
        }
        mailbox Trash {
                special_use = \Trash
                auto=no
        }
        mailbox Sent {
                special_use = \Sent
                auto=subscribe
        }
        mailbox "Sent Messages" {
                special_use = \Sent
        }
        mailbox "Gesendete Elemente" {
                special_use = \Sent
        }
}
service auth {
  unix_listener /var/spool/postfix/private/auth {
    group = postfix
    mode = 0660
    user = postfix
  }
  unix_listener auth-userdb {
    group = vmail
    mode = 0600
    user = vmail
  }
  user = root
}
service imap-login {
  client_limit = 1000
  process_limit = 500
}
protocol imap {
  mail_plugins = quota imap_quota
}
protocol pop3 {
  pop3_uidl_format = %08Xu%08Xv
  mail_plugins = quota
}
protocol lda {
  mail_plugins = sieve quota
}

Bitte um Hilfe


----------

